# Bird kingdom, Bird collection this time!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So this place has two large open avairies... It was amazing!

Upstairs had a collection of smaller birds and downstairs was the huge open air aviary!

Upstairs









A pair of parrots 










This little bird let me get super close to take her photo. She didnt seem to mind at all and started to preen her feathers afterwards.









She's sitting on eggs.. <3









Zebra! 



























Downstairs!

Evil kukuburra (sp) Two of them in there, actually both terribly sweet.. as much as i tried i couldnt get them to laugh. People started to stare at me.. LOL...>.>










Falls! This is open to all the birds!









Rice finch! The tree was full of them... I didnt linger long as there was much danger of poop









Things









Dove thing :3









Macaws!









Tucan!









I dont know what kinda bird this was but he followed us everywhere.. Kinda reminded me of a weaver the way he liked to play with stuff but i dont think thats what he is.

















This guy is huge in real life


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wood duck?


















Giant gourami? (LOL had to sneak a fish in there somewhere)









This guy was an amazing singer









I could have stayed all day but we had been with another couple and they wanted to keep moving... I should just go to these places alone in the future.. LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That black and blue one sure is a looker


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent  Thanks


----------

